
Magic Leap's AR Device to Begin Production This Summer - elsewhen
http://www.businessinsider.com/magic-leap-production-begins-summer-2016-2016-6
======
phren0logy
I'm excited to see what comes of this, but the combo of secrecy and hyperbole
around it have me very skeptical.

